
Plugzr – The World's Smartest Power Outlet - xpepper
http://www.plugzr.com
======
AstroJetson
Not sure what the compelling part of this is, I have about 6 of similar units
(2 USB, 6 outlets and a LED light) that I paid ~$13 for. I use the USB ports
with the appropriate cable. My tablets seem to charge fine.

Likewise I have some power monitors that I use for things that I want general
measurements on, they are also pretty inexpensive.

So unless this unit is in the sub-$30 range I can do similar things today.

Looking forward to the release to see what the pricing model is.

~~~
xpepper
Yeah, but as you mentioned you have several devices to use for different
purposals and all of them need a free outlet when in use. With Plugzr, you
have all these devices combined in just one single device - yet keeping your
outlet free for further use.

Plugzr has a built-in charging dock, which needs no cables at all, as you can
just plug your mobile device on to it without any cables. Additionally you
have 2 USB ports which you can use with your existing USB cables.

BUT - with Plugzr you have a WiFi enabled smart socket which can be remote
controlled AND which can do the power metering for you in real time via app.
AND you have also a built-in smart LED light (with up to 16 million colors)
which also can be controlled via app.

Cheers

------
xpepper
Soon available on Indiegogo with savings up to 50% for early supporters!

